# Suprise, gold dust lyretail molly fry!



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I woke up a couple days ago to find out I had fry! What should I do to keep them alive? They are currently in a breeding trap. What do they eat and how long does it take for them to grow big to join their mom? I have heard that Hikari First Bites are good and brine shrimp, too. Please provide me with information!!!!!


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

If always just crushed flake food up real fine an the go crazy over it, liquid foods will also work LFS shouldhave it or even look up egg yolk or whit not 100% sure maybe someone else can help better then I can


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, I am using the Quick Bites but they're not really eating them, at least not yet.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Take some flakefood and grind it into flour. Turn off the pumps and put the flour on the water over the fish for about 20 mins 3 or 4 times a day, and then restart the pumps.
Mollies are herbivores, so green veggie flakes work well, but ordinary flake will do, too. You're better off moving to veggie flake after a month or so.

Molly fry are very large. In a month it should be safe to put them back with the parents.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

*UPDATE*
the babies seem to be doing fine. One of the fry's belly is bigger than its head!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

and there is always Plecocaine....lol
your fish need a good varied diet...but as TOS said...mostly veggie flake....


----------

